# Super Bowl Predictions



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll be cheering for the Ravens. -*|*-


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Ravens 34 49ers 30


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

25 san francisco
14 baltimore


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I wonder if there is a conservation tag available for the person that picks the closest score?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Someone will win, and the other team will lose. The ads will mostly suck, and the halftime show will overshadow the actual game. All in all, it will be an over rated, blown all out of proportion, media spectacle that will have little or nothing to do with a football game.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed. that said, i don't like either team and ill still watch the whole game.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll go with the Ravens as their are more local connections.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Game don't matter.....we get the WHOLE family together, brothers, sisters, most of our kids, and grandkids, and enjoy the day. It gets quiet for the ads, not the game.
But: 49'ers 31 - Ravens 20
:mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm just excited to have two teams I like in the game. I was happy to see the Pats lose. Tom Brady is a baby. I'll be happy with any outcome, as long as its a good football game.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been a NINER ever since I got to meet the players during Summer Camp back in 1987 while serving my LDS mission in northern California. I am biased, I admit, but I am predicting a 31-17 SF victory.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm taking the over on the anthem singing time, under on the harbaughs greeting time, tails (never fails), JZ yes for half time, blue Gatorade....did I miss any of the important gambling criteria?


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha Huge29!  

Been a 49er fan since the late sixties, so like Pro, I'm a tad biased. SF wins 34-24 and I'll go with 'Heads' Huge! :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the Ravens and their Fans.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Man was I off base !!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The power outage was really cool. Listening to a bunch of over the hill retired jocks try to fill the air time with intelligent conversation was slightly entertaining.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought the game was the highlight. I didn't care about either team, but just found the whole game very entertaining. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It was an enjoyable game. I started cheering for the Ravens after watching the demeanor of both coaches. I can tell that John is a little more controlled than Jim and found that I liked him more from a sidelines behavior perspective.

I thought I heard one of the Ravens players remark: "Jim might be rantin' but he'll never be raven." Ha-ha-ha-ha. :lol:


----------

